# What do I need for internet connection?



## Heliotropic (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been reading through these threads trying to figure out what I'm missing to get my receivers connected to the internet for on demand movies (and whatever other goodies are associated with the setup), but I'm still not exactly sure. 
I know DirecTV has a kit I can buy and they'll come install everything (I'm sure for another fee), but if possible, I'd like to do it myself and save some money. 
I've attached a schematic of my setup. Some of the text is small to read so here's a list of my equipment.
HR22 Receiver (living room)
DECA1MR0-01
SWM 4way Splitter (MSPLIT4R0-03)
SWM Power Inserter
H24 Receiver (bedroom)

I'd want the system to be wireless or use the existing wiring. Running an ethernet cable from the router to living room isn't an option.
I am signed up with the "Whole Home Service".

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It looks like all you need is to get the DECA module that connects between an output from the SWM DirecTV splitter and your wireless router, preferably using a wired connection.


----------



## Heliotropic (Nov 27, 2010)

jdspencer said:


> It looks like all you need is to get the DECA module that connects between an output from the SWM DirecTV splitter and your wireless router, preferably using a wired connection.


Do I just need the same type of DECA that I already have in the living room (1MR0-01)?
Will I need a new power inserter, or just connect it as I have it drawn in the attached diagram with the existing power inserter?
BTW, why did they put in a power inserter where it is now?

Is using a wired connection to the router _that_ much better than going wireless? What are the issues with wireless?

Thanks again!


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Heliotropic said:


> Do I just need the same type of DECA that I already have in the living room (1MR0-01)?
> Will I need a new power inserter, or just connect it as I have it drawn in the attached diagram with the existing power inserter?


You'll need an additional PI to power the standard DECA. You can use the standard DECA with PI or purchase a kit like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/DirecTV-DECABB1...ultDomain_0&hash=item230b25072c#ht_3839wt_905
If you need a specific length RG6 with compression crimped F-connectors, check locally or Monoprice.com


Heliotropic said:


> BTW, why did they put in a power inserter where it is now?


 The PI is not an outdoor unit; ODU implies connect to "outdoor unit". Placing it there is OK.


Heliotropic said:


> Is using a wired connection to the router _that_ much better than going wireless? What are the issues with wireless?


Wireless has a lot of overhead; wired is always faster and more reliable. With more services being added via the web, wired is recommended. Depending on the distance and cost, you can choose to run a longer coax or a longer ETHERNET cable to bridge the gap between the splitter and router when connecting the DECA. Whichever is most convenient; use the posted diagrams as a guide.

Remember also that static IP addresses are recommended for each Connected Home receiver.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

armchair said:


> Remember also that static IP addresses are recommended for each Connected Home receiver.


Recommended by whom? DirecTV?

I have never had any problems with DHCP addresses with either DECA or Ethernet for MRV, D*oD or TVApps.

Just my experience, YMMV.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

To clarify, static IP addresses on the receivers are recommended as a workaround if you have issues with receiver drop-offs in MRV when the receivers are connected to a router via DHCP.

- Merg


----------



## Heliotropic (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info.



armchair said:


> The PI is not an outdoor unit; ODU implies connect to "outdoor unit". Placing it there is OK.


I guess i actually worded the question wrong. I was more or less wondering what the PI's purpose is and why its connected at the splitter instead of at one of the receivers or something.
So that existing PI won't be enough even though I'll probably put the new DECA at that point and just run a new ethernet to the router?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Heliotropic said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I guess i actually worded the question wrong. I was more or less wondering what the PI's purpose is and why its connected at the splitter instead of at one of the receivers or something.
> So that existing PI won't be enough even though I'll probably put the new DECA at that point and just run a new ethernet to the router?


The SWM LNB requires power to run and the PI is for that purpose. With the DECA adapters, they are normally powered by the receiver to which they are connected. In the Broadband DECA's case though, since it is not connected to a receiver, it needs the PI for power.

- Merg


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

The Merg said:


> To clarify, static IP addresses on the receivers are recommended as a workaround if you have issues with receiver drop-offs in MRV when the receivers are connected to a router via DHCP.
> 
> - Merg


Why should DirecTV receivers "have issues with receiver drop-offs in MRV when the receivers are connected to a router via DHCP"?

DHCP has been around since 1993 and has been part of the IEEE 802.3 Ethernet standard since 1997.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Recommended by whom? DirecTV?
> 
> I have never had any problems with DHCP addresses with either DECA or Ethernet for MRV, D*oD or TVApps.
> 
> Just my experience, YMMV.





Barry in Conyers said:


> Why should DirecTV receivers "have issues with receiver drop-offs in MRV when the receivers are connected to a router via DHCP"?
> 
> DHCP has been around since 1993 and has been part of the IEEE 802.3 Ethernet standard since 1997.


You ask valid questions; DHCP should work. It doesn't for some. I think it's got more to do with Directv's compatibility with the multitude of ISP's and cheap home routers.

Given all the variables at play in home networking, I personally think Directv should be recommending static IPs and publish a bulletin to leave with new subscribers. Some have endorsed the suggestion in "Merg's static thread" with their gratitude. There's an extra layer of validation for MRV to limit streams to the authorized user within the same subnet and default gateway. Seems Directv intentionally placed a watchdog there to invalidate receivers dropping off. Not saying that Directv can't fix it at a later date; but, in this interim, Directv could be avoiding some repeat support calls and repeat truck rolls. Just an opinion; nothing scientific.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

With the possible exception of gateway devices, ISP's have nothing to do with what happens on the LAN side of a router. As far as routers are concerned, they either comply with the IEEE 802.3 Ethernet standard or they don't. I have dealt with some inexpensive CPE routers that were aggravating, but they all handled DHCP correctly if properly configured.

I have occasionally used fixed addresses, but I have *NEVER* encountered an Ethernet compliant device that would not work with DHCP on a properly configured network. That includes Windows pc's, Linux pc's, print servers, NAS boxes, wireless printers, Blu Ray players, wifi adapters, cellphones, cameras and yes, even DirecTV receivers (HR24-500 and H24-600). Either not all DirecTV receivers and associated hardware are Ethernet compliant or installations are not being properly configured.

I lean toward installation and configuration as the problem. About 6 months ago I suggested that the lack of documentation on MRV, D*oD and TVApps was a problem that needed to be addressed. The response from the cognoscenti was that it would be too complicated. Complicated or not, it is still a problem and still needs to be addressed.

Just my opinion based on experience, YMMV.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Why should DirecTV receivers "have issues with receiver drop-offs in MRV when the receivers are connected to a router via DHCP"?
> 
> DHCP has been around since 1993 and has been part of the IEEE 802.3 Ethernet standard since 1997.


Check out this thread...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713

- Merg


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Check out this thread...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713
> 
> - Merg


That thread does not address the question of why DirecTV receivers "have issues with receiver drop-offs in MRV when the receivers are connected to a router via DHCP".

The assumption that DirecTV receivers are correctly requesting lease extensions but that routers are not actually renewing the leases is conjecture at best and completely ignores the fact that other Ethernet devices could not function correctly if IP leases were not being correctly renewed via the DHCP process.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Barry in Conyers said:


> That thread does not address the question of why DirecTV receivers "have issues with receiver drop-offs in MRV when the receivers are connected to a router via DHCP".
> 
> The assumption that DirecTV receivers are correctly requesting lease extensions but that routers are not actually renewing the leases is conjecture at best and completely ignores the fact that other Ethernet devices could not function correctly if IP leases were not being correctly renewed via the DHCP process.


It does address the issue. There is an issue with how the DirecTV receivers are handling DHCP. When the lease requires renewal, something is getting lost. While the receiver still thinks it is connected, the router does not. Where that disconnect is actually occurring is only conjecture on anyone's part at this point, but a disconnect is happening.

Once the user switches over to static IP addressing, the disconnect issues have been resolved. Hence, an issue with DHCP and the DirecTV receivers.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> That thread does not address the question of why DirecTV receivers "have issues with receiver drop-offs in MRV when the receivers are connected to a router via DHCP".
> 
> The assumption that DirecTV receivers are correctly requesting lease extensions but that routers are not actually renewing the leases is conjecture at best and completely ignores the fact that other Ethernet devices could not function correctly if IP leases were not being correctly renewed via the DHCP process.





The Merg said:


> It does address the issue. There is an issue with how the DirecTV receivers are handling DHCP. When the lease requires renewal, something is getting lost. While the receiver still thinks it is connected, the router does not. Where that disconnect is actually occurring is only conjecture on anyone's part at this point, but a disconnect is happening.
> 
> Once the user switches over to static IP addressing, the disconnect issues have been resolved. Hence, an issue with DHCP and the DirecTV receivers.
> 
> - Merg


You "gotta love" a "standard" and how everyone complies to/implements it.

HDMI is one and yet almost every TV maker seemed to have their own idea of how or which part of it was important.
DirecTV had to tweak their software to get it to work on some TVs.

Not being any kind of a network expert, I don't have any preconceived ideas of "who is right and who is wrong" here.

DirecTV can't be too far off in what they have done so far, because it's worked here on my "simple network" with DHCP & MRV for a very long time, whether I'm using ethernet or DECA.

@ Barry in Conyers
Until someone can get a packet dump of what "their problem" is, nobody knows which device is the problem.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Merg,

I agree that DHCP lease renewal is at the root of the problem, but I disagree that it is a router problem per se. The vast majority of all home networks are working fine with a wide variety of client devices using DHCP addressing. If you add DirecTV receivers to a properly functioning network and they cannot stay connected, that certainly does *NOT* indicate that the router is the problem.

The circumstantial evidence strongly suggests that the loss of MRV connection with DHCP problem is caused by the DirecTV receivers, but I am not currently willing to accept that verdict.

With one self-inflicted exception, my HR24-500's and H24-600 have never disconnected from my DHCP network (either DECA or Ethernet). A previous HR20-700 also never disconnected (Ethernet only). My conclusion is that DirecTV receivers are capable of working properly on a DHCP system if the system is properly laid out (topography), installed and configured (router settings). I have not worked with Hx21's, 22's or 23's using DECA modules, but I see no obvious reason to assume that they are not capable of working correctly on a "proper" DHCP network.

The one disconnect I experienced was caused by a lower than necessary limit on the maximum number of DHCP clients. I had a total of 13 active clients on my network and a router setting of 12 maximum which eventually resulted in non-renewal for a HR24-500. Many routers have a default setting of 5 or 6 for the maximum number of clients and I strongly suspect that a significant number of receiver network disconnect problems are caused by that value. Depending on client activity, there may not be a DHCP lease available for the DirecTV receiver when a lease period ends. Unfortunately, few users (and fewer DirecTV TSR's) know how to properly configure a router.

I strongly suspect that the physical layout of DECA systems has something to do with the disconnect issue. It is purely anecdotal, but I have never had an unexplained disconnect and my phy rate mesh numbers are consistently >250. I do not think it is coincidental that the coax runs from the splitter to the receivers are "clean" (no additional splitters, no PI's, etc.). The only "shared" coax run in my system is the one that handles the PI for my SWM8 and the DECA1MR0-01 that connects to my LAN. I would also use separate cable runs for those devices except that I have a 4 output splitter.

The bottom line is that I don't think disconnects should be blamed on either the DirecTV receivers (despite pretty good circumstantial evidence) or on routers which generally work fine with DHCP for a wide variety of clients. Both the DirecTV receivers and routers can be (and have been) mis-configured, but something else is clearly contributing to the disconnect issue and needs to be addressed.

Just my opinion, YMMV. Anyone who wants to continue blaming MRV disconnects on "evil routers" is certainly free to do so.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As I stated before and I'll state again, I have not blamed the routers as the culprit. I will certainly argure that there are issues with how DirecTV receviers handle DHCP and that is possibly the main cause. However, say the DirecTV receivers are programmed exactly according to the standard with how DHCP is designed. If that is the case, then the issue would then fall on the routers not following the standard exactly.

The fact that the issue persists among many brands would seem to indicate DirecTV receivers as the issue, but considering the routers in question are usually low-cost home routers, there really isn't a way to be certain.

- Merg


----------

